# Head up, tail down, sluggish swimming sick fishies!



## 9 Bettas (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm hoping someone might be able to help my fish. As mentioned in another post, a couple of my boys - all in separate containers of different sizes, different water..... have all started displaying similar symptoms.

They're all having trouble getting to the surface to breathe, when they do swim its very much head up and tail down, fighting to get up then sink down quickly.

They're all in pH neutral, no ammonia, no nitrites, or nitrates, temp around the 78 mark.. Jars range in size from 3L up. I've taken the sickest 3 out and put them in smaller jars with no plants, no snail... keeping an eye on their water stats but they don't seem to be improving.

Local pet store (haven't been able to get to my aquarium specialist as yet) suggested maybe they're constipated but they're not, there's waste in the bottom of the tank. They eat betta pellets and thawed frozen blood worms on alternating days, today I gave them a little mashed pea, just to be sure! They've had a dose of bettafix (generally have melafix for my other fish but got bettafix this morning in the hope it might help more) and a dose of aquarium salts (each water change for a week or so), neither have made a difference.

Anyone else have any ideas? I've had one die from this in the last week and I'd hate to lose the others too. Hate seeing them in discomfort. The worst of the lot, Levi seems to know I'm trying to help, he comes to the front of the glass and looks at me forlornly!! Can't help think he know's I'm trying but would wish I was doing more, he's an intelligent creature.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

I really have no idea. Could something have been in your water when you did water changes? I would change all their jars, being careful so they don't get too stressed.


----------



## 9 Bettas (Nov 22, 2009)

They've all been changed several times since the symptoms began and they all began at different times up to a week apart.

If its in the water supply, we drink it because they get done with our tap water that I treat with chlorine remover etc before I put them in. Might try using the rainwater and treating that, its a bit softer. Other than that I don't know.


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

If one fish had something they could have all gotten it if you use the same net, cups, etc... for all the fish. You could try adding Aquarium salt.


----------

